# generelle Frage zum Versenden



## micbur (12. Jun 2004)

Hallo, 

wenn ich ein ganzes Object über ein Netz senden will, dann muss das doch Serializable implementieren, oder? 
Was ich nuch will, ist nur einen Pointer rüberzuschicken, denn damit kann der Empfänger nichts anfagen. 

Und dann noch eine kleine Frage: 
Ich nutze für Text den BufferedReader zum Empfangen. Was muss ich denn zum Empfangen ganzer Objecte verwenden? 

Ciao micbur


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Jun 2004)

es gibt keine pointer in java

könntest du mal bitte code posten, damit wir wissen wo genau dein problem liegt?


----------



## Roar (12. Jun 2004)

du kannst da doch ganz normal OOubjectOutputStream und ObjectInputStream verwenden. es müssen nur alle objekte serialisierbar sein, udn du musst den ObjectStreams dein entsprechenden Input/OtputStream vom socket übergeben...

btw: ich würde doch lieber nen eignen Stream schreiben der deine eigenen objekte teilweise überträgt. also feld für feld oder so...


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Jun 2004)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt keine pointer in java
> könntest du mal bitte code posten, damit wir wissen wo genau dein problem liegt?



Ich glaube er meinte die Referenzen auf die Speicherstelle eines Objektes.


----------



## micbur (13. Jun 2004)

Moin, 

@KSG
ja, ich meine Referenz, aber im Prinzip ist es ja dasselbe. Also spätestens, wenn man eine Liste in Java programmiert hat, merkt man, dass es Referenzen/ Pointer sind und nicht irgendwie alles da in einem ist oder so. (Ach , schwer zu beschreiben)

@Roar,
hmmm, ja kurz nachdem ich das hier postete, fiel mir das auch in die Augen. Ich werde aber keine Felder senden, weil es sich um ganze Objecte mit unterschiedlichen daten handelt. Das mit dem eigenen Steams für die Blockgröße muss ich mir noch überlegen. Hmmm, mal sehen worauf ich das aufbauen würde. 
Tolle Idee, danke soweit. 


Ciao & gute Nacht
micbur


----------

